# What should I do with this?



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I got this at a rummage sale for $5. It is an enlarger. I am sure it will be perfect for some sort of a jig, but I'm not sure exactly what to do with it just yet. Maybe a horizontal router / mortising jig?

What sort of a jig would YOU make with it?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Hat rack?... :cowboy::chinese::chef::zorro::santa::detective::sailor::smartass::euro::jester::batman::red_indian::arabia:arty:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It's not ridgid enough to modify for woodworking use. I would leave it as an enlarger and get a film camera if you don't have one. If you need a large pattern you can take a picture and put the negative in the enlarger and tip it back so it projects onto the wall and set your board there so you can trace the image onto the wood.


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

Steve Neul said:


> It's not ridgid enough to modify for woodworking use. I would leave it as an enlarger and get a film camera if you don't have one. If you need a large pattern you can take a picture and put the negative in the enlarger and tip it back so it projects onto the wall and set your board there so you can trace the image onto the wood.


Same concept, different angle. How about making an over head projector? Put the plans flat on the base and project a larger image on the wall. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't know ... this thing is very rigid.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

w1pers said:


> Same concept, different angle. How about making an over head projector? Put the plans flat on the base and project a larger image on the wall. :thumbup:


The light and lens are all different on a overhead projector. With the enlarger the negative is put between the light that is in the top of it and the lens.


----------



## Boxedin (Apr 8, 2014)

At least you now have a quality Omega enlarger  You could give it a place of honor on an end-table as an antique-to-be or object of art ;-)


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

I have an idea Chris, you could put it on the shelf and then finish one of the other billion projects you have going that I am anxiously awaiting the results!!! 

Kidding, If you built a base for the top, put a flat reference surface in between, turned it 90 degrees, made the bases adjustable (on 2 axii), and mounted a router to it, that would be the perfect router planing jig.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

captainawesome said:


> I have an idea Chris, you could put it on the shelf and then finish one of the other billion projects you have going that I am anxiously awaiting the results!!!
> 
> Kidding, If you built a base for the top, put a flat reference surface in between, turned it 90 degrees, made the bases adjustable (on 2 axii), and mounted a router to it, that would be the perfect router planing jig.


Oh that wasn't very nice.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> Oh that wasn't very nice.



I wondered if my comment would come off as too harsh. I really was just making a joke. I hope I didn't offend you Chris, that was not my intent. If I did, I apologize and know that I'm a fan of the creative things you come up with!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Adding a router is a possibility. If you could rig it to be more stable, and arrange a cantilever arm for a router, it may work as an overhead router. If you incorporated a manipulating function it might work as a horizontal router.








 







.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Chris - I believe you already have a router table which will out-perform your intended overhead router. The router capability will be very limited to edge routing because of the post and overhead routing is like radial arm saws... some folks like to see their work and others are frightened by them.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

captainawesome said:


> I have an idea Chris, you could put it on the shelf and then finish one of the other billion projects you have going that I am anxiously awaiting the results!!!
> 
> Kidding, If you built a base for the top, put a flat reference surface in between, turned it 90 degrees, made the bases adjustable (on 2 axii), and mounted a router to it, that would be the perfect router planing jig.


not very nice indeed, but i deserved it. it's all good. :icon_smile:

i started this thread about a month ago after i picked this thing up at a rummage sale. doing something with it is not close to the top of my list.

i have been away from the house this last week, the weather is finally warming up, and the washington capitals did not make the playoffs, so i should have fewer distractions.

i think after i get this lift done that i will be ready to start up on the pantorouter again. i've been dragging my feet on that because i am having a hard time deciding how i want to attach the router.


----------



## Boxedin (Apr 8, 2014)

If it is indeed structurally sound and solid (which all Omega enlargers were if my memory serves me right) then perhaps it could be adapted to hold a Bosch Pony router for overhead routing. 

Even better, attach the base to the underside on the back of your router table with the mast upright and adapt it to hold a small router (Pony) in the horizontal position! I like this idea...lol... You would then have the scale in place for up and down adjustments


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Probably the best thing you can do with it is sell it in a garage sale for $10.

George


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

....


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

I have something very similar. It can be used for stock photography of small objects. The shot of the pen blanks was taken on the set-up shown.

The parts you show may not go with the base unit - I'm not 100% sure though.


----------



## shadowjfaith (Mar 31, 2014)

It looks like a C700. If so and everything functions I would sell to someone that would use it as intended. Probably just me, but I have a soft spot for 35mm B&W photography (may even set up my own dark room some day). Might be able to get $60 on the low end.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...00+enlarger&_nkw=omega+c700+enlarger&_sacat=0


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Chris,
I had one but an earlier model. Mine had a hardwood board for the base. I used the 35mm mask but never the 2-1/4 square one.

Unfortunately as others have said, it is not very stable. As a copy stand for a camera, it might work if the camera has a remote control. Just touching the camera to trip the shutter will cause a wiggle. 

I would be afraid to mount any power tool on the enlarger. (Just not stable enough.)

Maybe you could use it with a SCMS as a cut off stop? I really can't think of anything else.

You could give the collimators to the kids to play with. They'll love zapping ants with sunlight.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

rrich said:


> Maybe you could use it with a SCMS as a cut off stop? I really can't think of anything else.
> .


That's a pretty good idea right there!


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

Still not done with my overhead projector idea...instead, mount a digital camera to it, add an av cable to it that is plugged into a nice monitor that projects a larger image of your plans.. :yes:


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

rrich said:


> Chris,
> 
> 
> Unfortunately as others have said, it is not very stable. As a copy stand for a camera, it might work if the camera has a remote control. Just touching the camera to trip the shutter will cause a wiggle.


A cable release or use of the timer built into the camera will take care of camera shake.


----------

